# Beginner Photographer, Want to start with Film!



## jofonandez (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey folks, before I ask any questions allow me to introduce myself. My name is Jonah, I'm 22, and other than a point and shoot, I've never really touched a camera.

I've decided to take up photography for a number of reasons, one being for a creative release, followed by the need for a hobby I can take advantage of irregular work hours with, and finally, because of my time working at a photography studio on the customer service end, more than anything I have been INSPIRED!

I've decided I want to start with film, and REALLY dedicate myself and explore this side of photography before moving into anything digital. I know there are most likely multiple threads pertaining to this subject, but I haven't been able to find a definite answer for myself personally.

I am looking to purchase my first (preferably used) camera. I have looked into the Pentax F1000, and the only thing I am worried about is the lens compatibility vs say a Nikon. (I have a friend who is absolutely dedicated to nikon and this may or may not have created a subconscious bias towards it for me as well ) Granted I'll probably stick with one lens for a good amount of time as I learn the ropes, this may or may not be a problem.

I have found the following on craigslist for $100: "Manual focus SLR Cameras, Pentax K-Type Lens mount 1-1/1000Sec.Shutter Speed with SMC Pentax-M .1:2 50mm Lense ". Please tell me if this is a rip off. I don't really have a budget as I'll be investing more and more as time goes on, but any suggestions on a good beginner set up would be helpful.

There are a few photog courses I can take here, but due to my working hours it's almost impossible to find one I can consistently attend, thus I have decided that, for now, I will be doing my own research and trying to learn on my own.

I'm excited to hear from experienced film photographers, and any help would be appreciated! As I said I do not have a set budget, and I am willing to spend, but a good beginner bang-for-my-buck set up would be ideal.

Sorry for the super long post, I was super excited to register here and I'm planning on diving in head first, so bare with me!

Thanks again,
Jonah


----------



## ann (Aug 19, 2010)

At one time that camera was considered a great beginner learning camera.  I would be a bit concerned about buying this camera without having it looked at and checked for shutter speeds, etc. YOu don't want to start off the learning curve with a problem camera. I am not saying this one has issues, but buying from someplace that offers a warranty may be a better busincess decsion. 

It can't use nikon lens.

Because analog equipment is so available you may be able to find something "newer", check KEH for a price comparsion.  THey have a great rep for down grading equipment that may have a BGN rating but looks and preforms as good or better.

good luck and have lots of fun.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 19, 2010)

Decent Nikon pro and semi pro film cameras can be bought for next to nothing now, I'd take a look at dealers second hand shelves before committing to a system which wont allow forward compatibility regards lens, most nik dslr's can use nearly all the lens in the nikon range so if you decide to "upgrade" to digital at a later date you should have campatable "glass". H


----------



## jofonandez (Aug 19, 2010)

That's awesome, yes I think I'll have a look at a few local shops around here. I'm excited to get going and want to have one in my hands asap!

Thanks for the input guys, I may have a look at the pentax anyway just in case I want to experiment with it in the future, but I think I'll look into buying a nikon. Would there be any advantages with going with say an f100 over an f80 or f60? Or would the differences be minimal to a beginner like myself?


----------



## ann (Aug 19, 2010)

the f100 is considered to be better than the others you mentioned. they are consider consumer camera bodies, the f100 is moving into the prosumer area as the next step up is a pro body.


----------



## jofonandez (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah, maybe I'll go that route then. I'm actually not opposed to starting with a more primitive camera if it helps me really learn things like aperture, f-stops and shutter speeds.

Thanks for being so helpful guys, I guess the next step is to jump in and play around with everything. Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## ann (Aug 19, 2010)

nothing wrong with getting a pure basic camera as that really helps with learning imho, a camera with a computer chip with lots of whistles and bells can make things more confusing.

the 100 certainly gives you a tool that would allow growth, the pentax more basic tools with can help speed up the learning process

i have a 100 as well as a 90s but use them only on manual mode with none of the "whistle and bells" as that is how i have been doing things for a lot of years.


----------



## NateS (Aug 19, 2010)

I would suggest picking up a used F100 and maybe a 50mm f1.4 (older one) or a used 35-70 f2.8.  

If you truly want a throw back to a more simpler setup and a truly fun feel, pick up an FE2 or a FM2 for a true throwback to the olden days.  I've been wanting an FE2 (and F100) for awhile now, but just too broke to jump into to film.

I'd love to have an FE2, 50mm f1.4 and a few rolls of Delta 100 to run around with.


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 19, 2010)

Nikkormat FTN, it was my learner and I still shoot it. NOTHING automatic, full manual you set everything yourself, plus it's a tank and you can find them for next to nothing. 

Best of all, Nikon glass, some of the lenses on it I use with my Nikon/EOS adapter on my Canon Digital Rebel.

If you get an old film camera check the foam seals to make sure they are straight, although most cameras have seal kits you can buy on ebay, especially any of the Nikon F-series up to the F100.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 20, 2010)

ann said:


> the f100 is considered to be better than the others you mentioned. they are consider consumer camera bodies, the f100 is moving into the prosumer area as the next step up is a pro body.



And lot of us think the f100 is better then the pro body f5.  F100's can be had for around $175 online. One nice thing about nikon is that you can use your lenses on their digital slrs as well, the d1h, d2x, d200, d300, d700, and d3 are all fully compatible with the old manual focus lenses--their cheaper digital bodies also work with them, but without metering. 

But you should reconsider your idea to learn on film... it's much easier to learn the basics on digital, as you have instant feedback and exposure data saved with each photo so you can tell what you did wrong/right. 

My recommendation is to get comfortable on digital, and then move to film later to advance your technique.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2010)

If you don't really want to go old school, you can get modern, pro level 35mm bodies cheap these days.  Like Ann said - check KEH.com.  You can pick up top-of-the-line bodies for less than $300.  Their inventory changes frequently, so you may have to check in a few times if there's something specific you're looking for.


----------



## MarkF48 (Aug 20, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> If you don't really want to go old school, you can get modern, pro level 35mm bodies cheap these days.  Like Ann said - check KEH.com.  You can pick up top-of-the-line bodies for less than $300.  Their inventory changes frequently, so you may have to check in a few times if there's something specific you're looking for.


Excellent suggestion... I have a Canon Elan7 I purchased from KEH several years ago and it's nice to be able to use most of the lenses that I use on my Canon digital gear, at least the ones that are designed for full frame.


----------



## white (Aug 20, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> But you should reconsider your idea to learn on film... it's much easier to learn the basics on digital, as you have instant feedback and exposure data saved with each photo so you can tell what you did wrong/right.
> 
> My recommendation is to get comfortable on digital, and then move to film later to advance your technique.


I agree. I love film, but about 50-60% of the fun of working with it is in the darkroom.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 22, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> If you don't really want to go old school, you can get modern, pro level 35mm bodies cheap these days.  Like Ann said - check KEH.com.  You can pick up top-of-the-line bodies for less than $300.  Their inventory changes frequently, so you may have to check in a few times if there's something specific you're looking for.



Ebay is even cheaper then KEH, it's not hard to find an F5 for less then $300, or a F100 for less then $200.  Heck I have a f100 for sale on ebay right now for only $175, and nobody is buying--I might have to lower it to $150. 

Point is: very good 35mm slrs are CHEAP these days!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 22, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> Point is: very good 35mm slrs are CHEAP these days!


Yes they are.  

I paid about $240 for my Canon 1N RS.  That's pretty hard to beat, to me anyway.  It's almost enough to consider giving up digital all together...

I can buy pro 35mm bodies for 10% (or less) of what pro digital bodies would cost.

The only real advantage digital has is high ISO.  If that doesn't matter to you, then it's moot anyway.


edit
You can buy a high end 35mm body and a good film scanner for less than an entry level digital body will cost.  Film plus developing is like $5-10 a roll, depending on what film you use and where you send it.

I usually order my film 20+ rolls at a time, and that lasts me a good while.  I figure I probably spend about $25 a month on film & developing, averaged over the entire year.

To get a digital body with the same specs (frame rate (10fps!!), viewfinder coverage, shutter lag (6 milliseconds!), AF performance, viewfinder size (huge benefit there), pentaprism instead instead of a mirror, etc...) as what I spent $240 on - I would have to spend over $5000.  And it still wouldn't even match all of the specs...

High ISO is one (huge) advantage that digital has over film though.  If that's a deciding factor, digital might be your only option.


----------



## Leo4 (Aug 23, 2010)

I would buy a Nikon F4 and just buy AF-S lenses. That way you have lenses that you can use on affordible Nikon DSLR's. The F4 is one of my favorite cameras because its alot easier to use then LCD pro cameras. Its alot like the F5 but having all manual controls makes life easy.


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 23, 2010)

Whatever you get (and I second a Nikon because you might just be able to borrow some of your friends lenses while you are in the process of acquiring you own ), 
get a notebook to go with it and take copious notes on what you shoot, your settings, time of day, direction (north, south etc), range of the exposure (see the  Zone System) and so forth.

You will be a lot happier, a lot sooner.


----------



## Stratman (Aug 23, 2010)

Just to be clear., Pentax is just as compatible lens wise as Nikon, maybe more  so. I use 45 year old Takumars on my digital Pentax ( with an adapter ) and ALL K-mount lenses will work on it too. There are LOADS of old K mount lenses on ebay.


----------



## slate mike (Aug 23, 2010)

I, too, am just about to get into the film world and am really looking at the Nikon f4 and F100. The F4 is compatible with all Nikon lenses back to 1959 and I kind of like the look and the fact that it's got knobs to control it instead of LCD's and chips. And yet it still can handle all the new (except DX) AF lenses with matrix metering. The metering is only with AI and AIS lenses. Look at Ken Rockwells site for all Nikon lens and camera compatability. And have fun!


----------

